# Do you have a type?



## Karla

I'm not sure if this topic was posted before or not but i was wondering if anyone here had a specific type of person that they are attracted to more than others

I don't consider myself a picky person but i tend to be more attracted to "geeks", you know, the smart guys who always manages to get straight A's. I like tall guys too, at least taller than me. Does that make me shallow? also guys who are cute but do not know that they are, they're very hot!

I hate guys who are cocky. There's nothing more annoying than that.


----------



## Bon1

My "Type" is typically, Male;-D, tall, dark hair, facial hair.........Some meat on his bones, oops, lets not leave out, sense of humor..........Of course, my type hasn't really worked for me..........So, I'm open.

No, I don't think having a "type" makes someone shallow, it's just who were most attracted too;-D


----------



## mranonhello

I like the geeks, but the female kind.


----------



## brokenlight

Someone who looks laid back and isn't doused in cologne.


----------



## Argo

I don't know. I've never dated, so it may not be possible to say what I really like in terms of a partner. That said, I find kind, good-natured women appealing, intelligence, sensibleness, a little eccentricity can also be cool. There was a type of woman that Emma Thompson played a lot in the 1990s who might be my ideal.


----------



## Futures

I do have a type but on this board I'd be labeled shallow if I mentioned it.


----------



## RX2000

I definitely have a type.

I like women who are athletic. Abs are very sexy, and some nice leg definition is good too. I also like dark complexions or a dark tan.

I guess I lucked out with my fiancee, lol. She's a soccer player and has phat abs and very nice legs. She's Mexican too, so really dark... God she's hot... lol 

As far as non-physical stuff, I like the basics, ya know.... I like girls with a sense of humor, and that are fairly intelligent. Speaking Spanish as a native language is a big plus too. 

I like "nice" girls too. None of the high-maintenance stuck up crap. Girls that are modest and will do stuff for other people.


----------



## Mork

I like sensitive women. Someone who is genuine. Someone who thinks about more than the small petty things of day to day life. Some who is good at seeing beauty in the world around them.


----------



## Zephyr

meh, I don't really have a "type". But I know I'd be more interested in befriending a shy, mousy girl than the loudmouth high-maintenance primadonna type...


----------



## Lonelyguy

I've been alone for too long so I would pretty much settle for anyone right now.


----------



## UltraShy

Karla said:


> i was wondering if anyone here had a specific type of person that they are attracted to more than others


You have a lovely name, Karla -- being a Karl myself, I might be a tad biased.

I suspect just about everyone has a specific type that they're most attracted to. I'm most attracted to blond girls who have a shapely rear end. Can I be blunt and say a nice ***? How tall she is doesn't matter much, as long as she's shorter than me -- I'm 6', so almost all women are. It would be nice if she was smart, though not smarter than me.

As for personality I like girls who are sweet, rather than an evil witch who will tell me everything that's wrong with me as if I wasn't aware already.


----------



## UltraShy

Lonelyguy said:


> I've been alone for too long so I would pretty much settle for anyone right now.


Don't say that. Sometimes being alone is better than the alternative. Have you read my posts about my 400 pound sister-in-law who does not work and has managed to consume hundreds of thousands of dollars from our family over the last 15 years.

Which is worse, Lonelyguy:

1) Your current lonely situation.

Or

2) Having a wife similar to my brother's who is huge, unemployed, takes all your money and who refuses to live with you, so you can drive 125 miles if you want to see her.

Suddenly, being alone starts to look good.


----------



## BeNice

I don't know if I have a type. I do know that I am probably attracted to girls that other guys my age wouldn't be into. It's not that I lower my standards. I'm honestly just not into really pretty, dressed up girls. They live in a different world than me... if you have the confidence to put yourself out there like that... to put all of that makeup and sexy clothes on... would you really be into a guy like me?! It's not necessarily about looks. It's the combination of looking all done up and being surrounded by others... I get intimidated too easily. I'm just not social. I'm a nervous, intiminated person, so I seek out loners and not so colorful people. I mean, I was at this place The Stone Pony last night, surrounded by knock out girls, and I really only felt like talking to one girl, who most guys wouldn't even consider, and would probably think is a lesbian. She makes me laugh, I like her sense of humor, she's "different'", doesn't care too much about being a people person, she tends to be sitting by herself everytime I see her (she's an artist.. I see her at art shows people I know put on). The thing is, I don't know if she'd think i was into her... plus she is 4 years older. Or, she knows, but is just not into me.


----------



## Bon1

Benice..............Preconceived notion;-D of women.........I used to be one of those women that wore the makeup, dressed well........Yet...........I'm still the same on the inside..............For ME........I now know that was a cover, cause I wanted to feel good enough for the rest of the world..........


----------



## BeNice

I know, Bon. My sister is quiet and kind of shy, and dresses up sexy and all. I don't think of all women like that. Like I said... I can just tell when someone won't be my type. It's not all about looks. I don't bypass all of the girls that I consider really attractive or whatever. You know what I mean. It's hard to explain my type. ahh. I give up on explaining. I suck at that.


----------



## Bon1

I understand what you mean;-)


----------



## AskJeeves

I don't mind what he looks like just as long as he treats me like the princess i am and understands my twisted sense of humor.


----------



## Melusine

Personality that is just caring, a sense of humor, intelligence, open-mind-ness, similiar interests, and sensitivity included. Look-wise, someone who is a healthy thin or medium physique, taller than me (favorite heights 5'10-6'), and dark hair are my 'feature preferences'. Just adding my 2 cents.. I'm really not very shallow, but certain features are majorly attractive to me.


----------



## Molten Universe

Ideally she should be kind, caring, not materialistic, somebody who would love and support me through thick and thin...all of that idealistic crap. Larger-than-average boobs help too (to be totally honest). I also think freckles are criminally underrated.


----------



## rb27

I find that I'm attracted more to the "girl next door" types. I dislike it when girls always have to dress up, even to go to class, it seems that they try too hard. It's more appealing to me when they are willing just to come in sweatpants and sandals. Glasses are a definate turn on, for whatever reason. I like darker hair, probably because everyone else is so fascinated with blondes, and I suppose a darker personality too, but I don't mean full out goth mode. Just not too bubbly and goody two-shoes, if that make sense. They must have a good sense of humor, since all I do is joke around, and intellegence. That may seem generic, but if they have no desire to learn about things then I'd get tired of them rather quickly. 

With all that said, I'm really interested in anyone who shows me any attention.


----------



## Drella

I don't care. Pulse, not hooked to life support, under 95. 
Well, maybe my standards aren't _that_ low.


----------



## FreeSoul

Hmm... I mught have to think a bit.

I know I am attracted to brunettes more often than others. I don't think eye color makes a difference to me. I generally like paler or healthy complexions as opposed to deep tans.
I'm not big on make-up or nail colors. Glasses can be either or I guess. I also like a good smile and a good hugger(although rarely do i ever get to determine this).
Figure wise I guess I'm pretty general. I like to think of "healthy" figure. No implants, I abhor those things. 

I guess i should start thinking about personality. Compassionate and understanding. Someone who I feel I can trust with my deep thoughts. Willingness to be playful and even push me a little. Open mindedness and curiousity. Someone intelligent. An abundance of positive energy. Someone who understands the beauty of the simpler life as opposed to a high-speed complicated life.

I dunno. I'm thinking too much of an ideal woman. 
I really haven't ever gotten to know any women beyond the surface so besides the physical and action-oriented stuff, I'm not really sure attraction wise.


----------



## Szattam

I like the quirky, naughty, geeky types. Honest, loyal, caring, playful, good sense of humour, intelligent... Generally with dark hair, dark eyes, fair skin, petite, healthy body... no giant boobies or *** thank you... Bonus-Points for wearing sexy but elegant, nicely fitting clothing :b Unhappy-Points for wearing overly skimpy outfits with belly/butt/thong hanging out all over the place...


----------



## AppleEatsWorm

Drella's_Rock_Follies said:


> I don't care. Pulse, not hooked to life support, under 95.


wha-oh that sounds hot!


----------



## Bon1

Oh, I forgot to add........Other than being tall, facial hair, some meat on his bones (Tom Selleck would do...) he has to be employed, I'm thinking, a first rate auto mechanic, or an attorney..........


----------



## Drella

AppleEatsWorm said:


> Drella's_Rock_Follies said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care. Pulse, not hooked to life support, under 95.
> 
> 
> 
> wha-oh that sounds hot!
Click to expand...

I thought that'd get your goat.

(I don't know what that means.)


----------



## Cerberus

She would have to be into philosophy, able to beat me in an argument half of the time, while I get the other half. Funny, medium maintenance, DOESN'T NAG(very important), somewhat cynical, but not too cynical. :lol And to be a complete pig for a second: fairly big boobs. 


And of course, she would have to like Wendy's, because that's all she's getting.

:lol


----------



## millenniumman75

Hmmm......

Millenniumman's OFFS :
-39 cats (I'm allergic to 'em and they'll hiss because I can't pet them, I like dogs)
-Overly-opinionated women (If she's a feminist, she can walk herself to the car - I like holding the door open for her!).
-No big daily doubles! If the twins are as big as her head, that means the silicone content will be TWICE the size of her brain.

Millenniumman's ONs :
-Classy-dresser: She can look great without having to go to Bloomingdale's (Macy's is becoming okay).
She also has to know the value of a dollar.
-Humble: Excuse me, a girl who has been through hell and back, and manages to keep her sanity without ever being mean or hateful is da bomb.
-Sense of humor: one who can laugh at almost anything, no matter how stupid it is.
-Old-fashioned girls: polite and only get mean when they have to; it's justified.

There's more, but that is a good start.


----------



## living in darkness

I like all types, but I guess what really gets me are short, brunette, French girls. Either kind of busty and curvy, or thin with long legs. I like the dark look too. Girls with nose rings and tattoo's, and hair dyed fuschia and stuff.

Now don't get wrong, I also love blondes and redhaids now


----------



## elephant_girl

radfaraf said:


> I like the geeks, but the female kind.


 :dito I don't know why, I just always graviate towards those kind of guys.


----------



## FailureGene

My type is the kind who would only ever chase after a guy with brains.

That's right, zombies.


----------



## Equisgurl

I thought I did... guess that flew right out the window... :stu


----------



## Maseur Shado

FailureGene said:


> My type is the kind who would only ever chase after a guy with brains.
> 
> That's right, zombies.


Only if those happen to be gourmet brains.

One has to have standards when it comes to these matters. :cig


----------



## pixiedust

FailureGene said:


> My type is the kind who would only ever chase after a guy with brains.
> 
> That's right, zombies.


 :haha OMG I'm cracking up.

My type is the kind of guy that wants to be my best friend and I want to be best friends with. The "hot" guys don't do it for me like they used to when I was in my early 20s. I'm into more substantial and kind men these days.


----------



## Karla

i hope this doesn't sound too shallow but while i don't really care how a guy looks, if i'm not physically attracted to him, i don't think i could start a relationship with him. I'm not looking for brad pitt hottness or anything but he has to be fit as in not too overweight. i prefer the tall skinny guys


----------



## rb27

Karla said:


> i hope this doesn't sound too shallow but while i don't really care how a guy looks, if i'm not physically attracted to him, i don't think i could start a relationship with him.


It's not shallow. We can't control who we're attracted to, and if there's no physical spark it's ridiculous to expect anything to come of it. Besides, unless it's a long distance relationship looks are the first thing a person notices.


----------



## AppleEatsWorm

Drella's_Rock_Follies said:


> AppleEatsWorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Drella's_Rock_Follies":6b5c6]I don't care. Pulse, not hooked to life support, under 95.
> 
> 
> 
> wha-oh that sounds hot!
Click to expand...

I thought that'd get your goat.

(I don't know what that means.)[/quote:6b5c6]

you bet it did.


----------



## Nikabar

I'll settle for about anyone now.A beggar cannot be a chooser.


----------



## rdf8585

My type:

She's nice, considerate, mature, responsible and hopefully shares at least a few of my interests.

:stu


----------



## rainboots

^^^ ooo. hehe
just curious, but any other fetishes?


hmm.. my type of guy or girl is laidback/low-maintenence, has a great sense of humor, not easily grossed out, spontaneous, has a child-like curiousity, is creative and passionate. as for looks maybe i'll post later


----------



## Paul

It's hard to be accurate about this when I've never come close to a date, but I expect I'd like (female) geeks, someone who can hold a stimulating conversation about things most of the world might consider dull. Sense of humor would be helpful, as would creativity. Someone who looks casual and approachable, doesn't dress fancy or look like they're putting theirself on display (I know it's often false, but I tend to presume such people are shallow or stuck-up).

_Edit from 9 years later: Based on who I ended up with, I was almost totally wrong about what my type was. But perhaps it's just good to go outside type._



Drella's_Rock_Follies said:


> I don't care. Pulse, not hooked to life support, under 95.


Unsteady pulse, hooked to life support and over 95 could be an excellent choice if they're rich.


----------



## Argo

Gumaro said:


> yes. but those threads always get locked up or deleted


I realize those discussions can easily get out of hand, but I don't see why the mods couldn't create an application-only board to deal with sexual issues.


----------



## NewWorldOrder

My next girl is going to have similar musical taste to me (or at least a firm, common interest)... and be at least vegetarian.. those are my standards for now.


----------



## orpheus

i love the girl-next-door look. the girls who have a beauty to them but don't go out of their way to accentuate with garish makeup/clothes


----------



## rainboots

Argo said:


> Gumaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes. but those threads always get locked up or deleted
> 
> 
> 
> I realize those discussions can easily get out of hand, but I don't see why the mods couldn't create an application-only board to deal with sexual issues.
Click to expand...

yeah, we should email the administrator about it ?

here you go gumaro, happened to have this in my documents -










thought you might like
:um :b


----------



## lightness

I guess I like all the different 'looks' on girls and don't really single one out, rather I am attracted to a kind of friendly / pleasant character that is genuine and sincere. I don't mind working to find it either because a lot of people are so moulded by society that it takes a bit to break through the mask and into their real self. Ofcourse being 5'5 it's sort of forced me into appreciating the shorter girls


----------



## RX2000

Am I the only guy who likes SMALL breasts?


----------



## RX2000

rainboots said:


> Argo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gumaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes. but those threads always get locked up or deleted
> 
> 
> 
> I realize those discussions can easily get out of hand, but I don't see why the mods couldn't create an application-only board to deal with sexual issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, we should email the administrator about it ?
Click to expand...

Yea we should have a board about sex topics only. With a giant NO MINORS blah blah yadda yadda disclaimer or something. (Didnt there used to be one of those, or we could discuss sexual topics in the society forum or something?)


----------



## Cerberus

RX2000 said:


> Am I the only guy who likes SMALL breasts?


Well, I guess that rules out your girlfriend. Feel free to send her to me. I'll be expecting her within the week.


----------



## rainboots

RX2000 said:


> Yea we should have a board about sex topics only. With a giant NO MINORS blah blah yadda yadda disclaimer or something. (Didnt there used to be one of those, or we could discuss sexual topics in the society forum or something?)


no minors? oh come on. i hate that... i turned 18 just last year. like a disclaimer is going to keep minors away. besides, if we're being realistic, minors have sex. if they want to 'discuss' sexual topics, then whatever. just because it may make others uncomfortable... well that's another topic


----------



## rainboots

oops :um


----------



## Karla

RX2000 said:


> Am I the only guy who likes SMALL breasts?


i hope you're not the only one


----------



## Vincenzo

Am I the only guy who prefers a nice face to a good physique?

If she's pretty I don't care how big her breasts are for instance, and I don't insist that she be really toned.


----------



## Drella

darknightt said:


> Oh yeah, she can't be psychotic :lol


Psychos are more interesting!


----------



## living in darkness

Vincenzo Coccotti said:


> Am I the only guy who prefers a nice face to a good physique?
> 
> If she's pretty I don't care how big her breasts are for instance, and I don't insist that she be really toned.


I'm the same way regarding a girl with a nice face. To me, her face is the most important thing. Can't say I don't notice large breasts or a nice butt.  But yea, I find a girl's face to be her most attractive feature. She can really have any kind of body if she has a nice face.


----------



## rdf8585

Big breats and a nice caboose are overrated. You don't love the girl for the right reasons if that's what you're after.


----------



## umbrellagirl1980

alright, im bored, i'll play. i find myself attracted to intellectuals. also to someone who is observant/sensitive to beauty. what i mean by that is someone who is moved by the things that move me, a striking photograph, the halo around a streetlight at night, the lonely feeling of empty parking lots, sunlight on a wall. physically i notice thin lips and dark hair.


----------



## RX2000

Anyone else prefer a girl with small breasts?

Maybe I'm just weird, but I've always went for girls with small breast. Giant ones are a real turn off for me.  I like A-B cup.


----------



## Argo

RX2000 said:


> Anyone else prefer a girl with small breasts?
> 
> Maybe I'm just weird, but I've always went for girls with small breast. Giant ones are a real turn off for me.  I like A-B cup.


I really don't know what each cup size means, so I can't get specific, but I do find Dolly Parton style breasts rather grotesque.


----------



## FreeSoul

RX2000 said:


> Anyone else prefer a girl with small breasts?
> 
> Maybe I'm just weird, but I've always went for girls with small breast. Giant ones are a real turn off for me.  I like A-B cup.


I seem to find the B cup range most attractive to me. A handful is plently enough for me. :b


----------



## RX2000

FreeSoul said:


> RX2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else prefer a girl with small breasts?
> 
> Maybe I'm just weird, but I've always went for girls with small breast. Giant ones are a real turn off for me.  I like A-B cup.
> 
> 
> 
> I seem to find the B cup range most attractive to me. A handful is plently enough for me. :b
Click to expand...

I agree, a handful is nice.

I find Kate Hudson very attractive, but many many people say she has either very small breasts or no breasts at all. They look great to me. 

I read somewhere online the other day that Charlize Theron (sp?) was complaining that she wasnt getting any good actions roles because her breasts are too small. Thats crap. 

I just wish women would know that not every guy likes gargantuan boobies. It seems like everyone is getting implants nowdays because thats supposedly what all men like.


----------



## BeNice

I want a girlfriend with little or no friends (or at least friends that I wouldn't have to hang out with, unless I was cool with them, ie they aren't going to bother me about being quiet, not having a drivers license, living at home, make me feel uncomfortable in general). Actually, I just want a girlfriend with anxiety issues like me, to make it simple, or at least someone who is understanding of that. 

Other than that, appearance doesn't bother me much. I'm not attracted to really obese girls. I'm thin and relatively attractive, I think, so maybe I seek the same. I like girls that are chunky, though. I like all kinds of figures. It's more about personality and lifestyle to me.

Breast size? I'll admit I notice breasts. Everyone, male and female, notices breasts. I don't care about how big the person I am going to be with's breast size, though.


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I like boobs, but I've also liked completely flat-chested girls.. I like girls that are quiet.. they can be talkative, just as long as they aren't LOUD. And I would like a girl w/ little friends. I can't stand most people my age, and my last g/f's friends made me want to puke every time I was around them.


----------



## archaic

I like shy a LOT. I always notice the quiet, reserved people. 
And I know this isn't exactly the most common thing to find, but I'd like a shy person with a dominating side, as I'm really submissive 90% of the time and need someone to steer the relationship. I also think humor and intelligence are really sexy. I need a sparring partner!


(As far as ladies go, I don't like very big breasts. They're fun for a little while, but I prefer tiny!)


----------



## RX2000

archaic said:


> (As far as ladies go, I don't like very big breasts. They're fun for a little while, but I prefer tiny!)


Woooo nice to see I'm not the only one.

I've actually tried to get polls going here before on this subject, but the mods always delete them. 

But I think a large percentage of guys actually prefer small breasts.


----------



## Karla

i'm sooo glad there are guys out there that like flat-chested girls...being one myself


----------



## RX2000

Karla said:


> i'm sooo glad there are guys out there that like flat-chested girls...being one myself


Yes there are definitely some of us out here!


----------



## Zephyr

As you might guess, I don't really have a type. The only thing is that I've never thought much about girls who're really skinny.


----------



## pyramidsong

Karla said:


> i'm sooo glad there are guys out there that like flat-chested girls...being one myself


Amen to that. I used to have fairly big breasts but then I started running and they were the first to go. I'm certainly not emaciated, but if you like a nice defined collarbone and sternum I'm your girl. Sexy, no? :lol


----------



## RX2000

pyramidsong said:


> but if you like a nice defined collarbone and sternum I'm your girl. Sexy, no? :lol


I think thats pretty hot.


----------



## pyramidsong




----------



## joeshmoe

Nice, caring, unselfish, sensitve, funny and a cute smile.

someone mentioned defined collarbones..rawwr  haha


----------



## AppleEatsWorm

Type O, in case I need a fast blood transfusion.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky

AppleEatsWorm said:


> Type O, in case I need a fast blood transfusion.


 :lol 
We're perfect for eachother!


----------



## Drella

AppleEatsWorm said:


> Type O, in case I need a fast blood transfusion.


It's good to be prepared.


----------



## GreyCloud

i don't have a type because i've never dated....


----------



## Redox

GreyCloud said:


> i don't have a type because i've never dated....


ok, what kind of guys are you attracted to?

hmmm....I like funny guys and must have a sense of humor. Guys who can talk about serious issues one minute and then about the Ninja Turtles the next. He's gotta be sweet and preferably more outgoing than I am. Looks aren't as important as the qualitites I listed above, just a guy who looks like he takes care of himself.


----------



## Flu102

Obviously I would prefer an intelligent woman, but if she wasn't book smart but could understand most things when explained to her that would be fine, she just couldn't be a complete ditz ((Some smart women are ditzy, but im talking about a true ditz.)) For some reason I am horribly attracted to a nice smile, thats basically what would get me to notice someone.

Also a good sense of humor, a mental toughness, compassionate but not a bleeding-heart, and loyal to her family and friends as well as to myself.

On the more physical aspects so long as she isn't obese or manly I would be happy, though I'd prefer small to medium height, breast and butt size.


----------



## Squizzy

Personality wise someone who is playful, affectionate, likes to laugh but knows when it's time to be serious, motivated and is passionate about something (a special interest, their career, whatever), responsible and honest, rarely if ever sarcastic (I am paranoid and misinterpret things as hostile very easily), can give me some space

Physical things I find attractive: fairly tall, with a medium to lean build, longer hair 


In other words ... a man who is too good for me! I heard a comedian say this once. :b


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky

> I used to have fairly big breasts but then I started running and they were the first to go.


wtf? you can loose breast size by running?
...
please dont run ladies, please.


----------



## Argo

Scrub Ducky said:


> I used to have fairly big breasts but then I started running and they were the first to go.
> 
> 
> 
> wtf? you can loose breast size by running?
Click to expand...

I was wondering about that myself! Didn't know women had their own version of "shrinkage".


----------



## RX2000

Scrub Ducky said:


> I used to have fairly big breasts but then I started running and they were the first to go.
> 
> 
> 
> wtf? you can loose breast size by running?
> ...
> please dont run ladies, please.
Click to expand...

Actually they all need to run more if thats the case. 

I dont know about running, but if women work out and stuff I know their breasts usually shrink.

On the extreme end, have you ever seen those scary looking body builder women? They have like no breasts at all. Its freaky.


----------



## pyramidsong

Scrub Ducky said:


> I used to have fairly big breasts but then I started running and they were the first to go.
> 
> 
> 
> wtf? you can loose breast size by running?
> ...
> please dont run ladies, please.
Click to expand...

:lol

Well, breasts are just fat. Running=weight loss/toning=loss of boob.

Sorry to disappoint.


----------



## RX2000

pyramidsong said:


> Well, breasts are just fat. Running=weight loss/toning=loss of boob.


Thats probably true. I've noticed that *generally* the more physically fit a woman is, the smaller her breasts are. Thats not true in all cases though, and even less so with supermodels and Hollywood girls who get giant implants, but overall thats been my findings.


----------



## whiteclouds

I like the slightly eccentric type or the musically inclined or the outgoing.


----------



## MidnightBlu

Yeah I do. I like tall white guys with short dark brown hair that are into skateboarding, loud music (preferably hardcore/punk), music shows, are in bands, snowboards, etc. One of those suckers will be mine soon. Like a Vans guy I guess. I also dig guys in hats. No facial hair. At least 6 feet or taller. Slim/average/athletic. Dress has to be casual. Shorts, t shirt or band t shirt, hat, vans shoes. Skateboard = hot, but not required. I'm very picky. Well I guess not that picky, but that is my type. Although I require him to be Caucasian. I'd only date Caucasians or maybe light Hispanic.


----------



## Trip Fontaine

A good person with beautiful eyes and a non-irritating voice.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

Intelligence, a great sense of humour and great taste in music goes a long way...
I can't really describe an exact type as far as looks goes, I have many different types, but I like the guy to at least be taller than me, I'm 5'7". Well, I could go for someone my exact height, depends on the person.
He can be skinny or chunky, not crazy huge though.


----------



## Drella

Anything with a pulse. Or not.. I would also take a life-like doll or robot.


----------



## njodis

-


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

Necrophilia anyone?


----------



## Misanthropy

I'm especially attracted to intelligent brunettes with straight hair; there's quite a few of them where I go to school.

And I've had this thing for Jennifer Garner for a many years now.


----------



## Carbon Breather

A personality that i like + looks that i get attracted to + attraction for me (personality and looks) = My type!


----------



## ladybugs

Guys that need to be nurtured, encouraged. I'm attracted to guys who are trying to overcome struggles or problems in their life.


----------



## IndigoGirl

ladybugs said:


> Guys that need to be nurtured, encouraged. I'm attracted to guys who are trying to overcome struggles or problems in their life.


:ditto

I don't really think about having a relationship all too much (because it seems all too unrealistic for me). Personality goes a long way, someone whose got a good heart, likes nature, is healthy. Physical preferences are mainly that they be taller than I am (no longshot, I'm 5'3). K, this even felt weird to post...


----------



## scairy

Sounds like an saer would be perfect for indigo and lady; perhaps there aren't enough in your area or you won't approach them and you know they won't approach you.


----------



## SusanStorm

I don't know really..I tend to like different types,but I do like dark hair a lot and if it's long too..I really like long hair on guys, but I have no type really because I can like someone just for being charming or funny..
Or maybe "the good guy" is my type...


----------



## Message

Not really a type I'm attracted to... but I know the do or die factors. haha

I'm attracted to passive, intelligent, serious Christians who don't like rap or metal and don't have a rock for a heart. If they don't have a deep perception of the world they will likely drown in my idealistic views.

So far I've found one person who fits all those descriptions, where there was a mutual liking to each other. Too bad he's in a relationship he can't seem to get out of. I suppose I have no choice but to give up on him. He is the first person I trusted would accept me for who I am... but the door is closed.

I'll stop the mushies now.


----------



## Drella

Strange Religion said:


> Necrophilia anyone?










OH!


----------



## dez

Drella's_Rock_Follies said:


> [quote="Strange Religion":20ef8]Necrophilia anyone?










OH![/quote:20ef8] lmao! :lol


----------



## dez

ladybugs said:


> Guys that need to be nurtured, encouraged. I'm attracted to guys who are trying to overcome struggles or problems in their life.


The "lost soul" type. I think I can see myself falling for that kind of person. Although really, I don't know if I have a type. I have a list of do or die factors but nothing catering to a specific type.


----------



## Amocholes

Male


----------



## CavedIn

Looks wise I like nice eyes, slim/average/chunky and probably not someone really really tall since I'm only 5ft3. Personality wise I like sensitivity, kindness, some humour, someone fairly deep and able to talk about most things, someone not too sociable, affectionate, similar interests... I like loners, people who don't follow the crowd, shy and quiet but then chattier with me. Michael Jackson fits my ideal type well (shy, imaginative, sensitive, kind, loner, abnormal...) but then he's got a lot of baggage, so like Michael Jackson but without the baggage. I like the "lost soul type" as well.


----------



## workman

Female, short, small frame, slim to average, smaller breasts, not high maintenance.


----------



## Roberto

a borderline neurotic who takes herself too seriously until someone makes her realize she's full of ****, with a playful sense of humor, who's down to earth and not afraid to hurt my feelings. pretty eyes and cute smiles that only strike me after I've interacted with her for a bit. someone who at first you don't think much about in that way, until one day, when she just jumps out at you. that seems to be at least one type. =l


----------



## AnxiousAirman

OMG! I'M JUST YOUR TYPE.... :banana 
ooooor not (specially not in your case Don  )

I used to think I had a type...but I have come to the conclusion that beyond a few particulars its not up to any conscious calculations....but it is something that is decided on the individual situation and person, with unreliable results and inconsistency abound... ...
So I guess what I'm saying... ... I won't know 'my type' until she hits me upside the head... :lol


----------



## Cerberus

My dream girl possesses big tits, a nice round ***, and is philosophically inclined (none of those stupid post modernistic/relativistic *****es, though).

The MOST IMPORTANT ATTRIBUTE is intellectual curiosity. That attribute trumps all others, imo.


----------



## Bon

Cerberus said:


> My dream girl possesses big tits, a nice round ***, and is philosophically inclined (none of those stupid post modernistic/relativistic *****es, though).
> 
> The MOST IMPORTANT ATTRIBUTE is intellectual curiosity. That attribute trumps all others, imo.


Your forgot to add, cheap..........BK, Wendy's;-)))


----------



## nothing_to_say

I would like an understanding BBW.


----------



## Inturmal

..


----------



## Gerard

Someone who shares the same values, beliefs, and worldviews I hold who's politically active, a world citizen, a humanitarian, an idealist, a person who I could relate to strongly on a psychic like emotional level, very empathic, very needy, very dependent, very sensitive, very supportive, very loving, very concerned, very real. I don't know if there is someone like that in the world exists. I'm left romantical depressed.


----------



## Shauna The Dead

I like honest people, but I honestly don't think there are any left. :sigh 
I like people who have similar interests to me--metal, horror movies, etc. And I would prefer to be with an antisocial pessimist who hates the world, much like myself. Optimistic people get on my nerves.


----------



## mayblue

I'm attracted to all kinds of people, but I especially like the hairy hippie men. Long hair, or maybe short hair with a beard, ratty thrift store clothes, that's my favorite type of guy.


----------



## Ventress

Yeah, I do like a certain 'type' of guy: long brown/black hair, blue eyes, 5' 10" or a bit taller, slim build, very silly, smart, cute, and has some sort of media-type employment, or is just really nerdy about books, TV, movies, etc. Guys like Tobey Maguire and Cillian Murphy come to mind. I'm not thinking that's shallow of me because, although that's what I like, I've dated mostly outside of this type. I guess, when it comes down to it, you just do your best and follow your heart, even if you have to find out later that you were wrong. Live and learn. Maybe if I would just be more strict about this type that I like, I'd have better luck in love!


----------



## Strength

Depends, there are some types that I'm only physically attracted to and types that I would prefer in a relationship. I guess the typical ideal of beauty is what I go for if just physical. In relationship, I like a girl who has long silky black hair, innocent pretty face, slim, but not scrawny...must have curves, taller than average at about 5'5'' to 5'7'', and smooth skin. Personality-wise, someone who is understanding, honest, loyal, fun, not too quick to judge, playful, intelligent, not too emotionally volatile, generally happy, can go out and have fun or stay in, is not snobby, doesn't smoke, does not associate with bad people, supportive, not clingy, not too materialistic, not too religious, and a little sassy.


----------



## LoneLioness

Physically I only like white guys or once in a while part asian or hispanic guys if their not too dark. Prefer blonde hair. Clean shaven and a nice head of hair is a must. Don't care about weight or height as much as those things, but do prefer skinny guys that are around 5'9-6'0.

As for the non physical stuff, guys that are innocent (I'm only attracted to virgins), clingy (I love if they wanna spend all their time with me), cynical (mostly cause optimists annoy me), non smoker (being strongly anti smoking is a huge plus), introverted, and accepts me as I am and doesn't try to make me "better". Doesn't pressure me on getting a job or finishing school. No female friends and doesn't have many guy friends either, doesn't really feel the need to spend time away from me. Has a simular world view as me (I have very different opinions from the norm on things like revenge, spirtuality,etc). Having moneys a huge plus as well, that way we can meet since anyone fitting all this is likely to live far from me :lol


----------



## WanderingMind001

Eh well regarding looks..... there's guys I find cute(perhaps a nice smile they have hooks me in)and there's guys I find hot(feeling a shock when I first see them and/or I get butterflies in the stomach)

IDK about a specific type though... I just know that I think one of the two when I like a guy. I think it's more so if I feel emotionally comfortable around him I'd want to invest in a relationship. If I considered him to be cute or hot but we don't "click" on personal level I have no motivation to let him know I like him. I'd just be like "oh yeah attractive...but we won't have much of a functional relationship." But "traditionally" good looking may not even be necessary. The guy I liked back in my old job was not tall(taller than me though 'cause I'm short), slim, and wore glasses. Plus, I'm sure somebody would have thought we were related(I don't mean that in a gross way, but I mean we are the same ethnicity).


----------



## estse

Old thread is old.

I like brunettes who are inept at sewing.


----------



## GGTFM

Introvert nerdy red heads and blondes that have a lot in common with me.


----------



## huh

Very impressive thread necromancy.


----------



## peachypeach

ya he has to be like me. and he is =)


----------



## EMPx

Unfortunately yes I too have a type, most people do Yeah, Its not about being picky as stated above.

A person likes who they like, and don't like who they don't like etc....


----------



## ScorchedEarth

I don't like types. I don't think I fall perfectly into any one stereotype and I would like someone that's similar to me in interests and temperament. So 'types' have no use to me except very broad generalizations. Moreso because I really don't care about looks. Besides, it doesn't sit well with me to exclude people because of things they can't control.


----------



## DistraughtOwl

Short petite asian women. But I'm open to other girls too.

As far as personality goes. Good heart, hygiene, intelligence, artistic, open-mindedness, are all important qualities to have.


----------



## Vanderfee

I guess I do to some extent. I'm all for someone who can add more color into my life. In other words, I would like them to be easy-going, practical, mischievous, adventurous, creative, intellectual, and so on. And of course, they have to be a guy.


----------



## rainynights

ya short girl, acne, zero boobs, flat ***, frizzy hair, asymmetrical face, a 12th finger on the right hand, total turn off if it's on the left. She needs to have a hoarse sounding voice, HUUUGE turn on if she has a deep voice. She also needs to walk like she has a broken leg. You know like a limp. call me racist but I only date girls with GREEN SKIN

I can't find this girl anywhere. I SEARCH EVERY DAM DAY.


----------



## VictimEternal

I like the pale type


----------



## Bawsome

Any one who will talk to me ha ha 
seriously! and that's no complaint!
Any one that lets me get to know them well enough i will fall for.


----------



## Sacrieur

Cruel, cold, calculating, determined, willing to kill, and adorable <3

Also must like cats.


----------



## Batcat

I don't exactly have a type. My dream girl would be brunette, big brown eyes, has a cute face, intelligent, nerdy interests, likes rock music. Just a fantasy though


----------



## Barette

Grow a beard put on a beanie and I'm yours.


----------



## vicente

I'm attracted to the opposite of me: assertive, outgoing, no social anxiety, doesn't give a rat's a** about what other people think. Looks-wise: between ages 21 and 35, taller than 5'6" (I'm 5'9"), long curly hair, brunette, blond, or redhead, not skinny or obese, and doesn't smell like body odor.


----------



## HilarityEnsues

Nerdy, Chubby... and freaky


----------



## Fairykins

I never know what to say for this question, but I do know what I don't like in a guy and what I prefer. I usually don't like the gym junkie type (we live such different lifestyles), or the guys who just want to party and mess around all the time.

I guess I love the whole "Tall, Dark, Handsome, Poetic.." type.
I like young tall to very tall guys, usually skinny or average weight but I don't mind chubby guys depending on what they look like. Nice kind eyes, face and nice hair are important to me. Dress nice - wear T-shirts, Jackets, Cardigans and fitted pants.
Definitely has to have a good sense of humour, I love guys that are funny and always joking around (but can be serious when they need to be). Artistic, kind and funny and probably the most important traits to me


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Not really. My whole outlook in life always has been (though I didn't really notice until pretty recently) to evaluate people as individuals. Though I guess I could (if pressed) lump women who stand out in some obvious way in a category as "my type". If they have a large nose, crooked teeth or something, that stands out. I always noticed those types of people and gravitated to them, for whatever reason.


----------



## VictimEternal

I like this type, i realize in north america they call it "Jaded eyes"










it's mainly a nice guy with manly attitudes , fit in a female body , not to be mistaken with a b****


----------



## Freiheit

Yes, unfortunately. I wish I could remove or have deactivated that part of my brain which causes this to happen because it is pretty useless.


----------



## mezzoforte

HilarityEnsues said:


> Nerdy, Chubby... and freaky


Sounds good to me


----------



## probably offline




----------



## HilarityEnsues

mezzoforte said:


> Sounds good to me


Wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## blue2

^^ :teeth pedo bear


----------



## 0blank0

Punk type<3


----------



## TabbyTab

not really though ive found myself to be attracted or intrigued by shy guys. however I'm a sucker for pale guys with a chubby face and blonde hair.


----------



## andy1984

weirdos


----------



## SilentLyric

andy1984 said:


> weirdos


kinky.

@ thread:

I know em when I see em'. or read their words. or hear their voice.


----------



## ScorchedEarth

Water/Psychic type


----------



## Anjelliex

My type seems to be the dark look. Dark short hair, dark eyes with the sweetest smile. I tend to find myself "fangirling" over men in a nice uniform/suit kind of thing too.
I really like a shy guy too :') 

Oh and nice "puffy" lips is a bonus (like Yokoyama Yuu's lips. c; )


----------



## AussiePea

Very pale, black hair, perhaps a but of a vintage taste in fashion, curves (some may even say chubby curves), some tattoos and enjoys prog music. Dream.


----------



## tea111red

Serious men
Gentlemen
Men w/ class
Men that aren't trashy 
British men (not all of them obviously, but I love a lot of their accents and humor)
Men that think highly of women and treat them well


----------



## CWe

Good girl angelic types I like alot


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Metalheads.


----------



## ImBrittany

I thought I had a type. But a recent crush kinda shattered that glass. I don't really know what I like anymore to be honest


----------



## truant

Dominant introverts. (The strong, silent type.) The kind of people who sit alone projecting a "don't bother me vibe". Those are the people I most want to bother.


----------



## Nothing123

Tall dudes with shaggy/long dark hair, peircings, tattoos... 

Metalheads.emos etc. haha >.< Mmmmm 

Crazy personality, talkative, affectionate, makes me laugh.

I pretty much found that guy already ^^ lucky me


----------



## Cuban FL Cracker

I like women who are feminine and girly meaning they like to "do" themselves up; wear nice clothes, do their hair and nails, have fancy jewelry and purses. I also like a woman who is sweet but also has some sass and is also easy to talk to, you can talk about anything for hours on end.

Unfortunately, I had my dream girl but I never admitted my feelings to her. She is now married to another man. I had billions of chances from the age of 8 to 21 to tell her and I never did. 

Sigh...


----------



## AngelClare

I like sugar sweet women. The kind that don't have a mean bone in their body.

Physically, I like all types of women. I like slightly chubby blondes, "thick" black women, Asians with long dark silky hair, I can go on forever. I think most guys like a wide variety of women.

If pressed for an ideal type it would be her....


----------



## deeeanabanana

A soothing deep voice that matches with a calm and thoughtful character. I don't ask for more. Well a body for the voice and preferably taller than me, would be nice too.


----------



## probably offline

truant said:


> The kind of people who sit alone projecting a "don't bother me vibe". Those are the people I most want to bother.


:yes


----------



## Scrub-Zero

2006 SAS was a good year.


----------



## UndreamingAwake

Physically, I have a thing for women that wear leather. Always had. Jackets, pants, gloves, it's all good. Darker clothing in general, though not necessarily implying Metal/Goth. As long as it looks classy and sexy I guess. Hair color isn't really important, though I do have a special thing for raven black hair... Preferably, though not necessarily, a few to several years older than me. I just can't see myself with someone that's more than a year younger than me.

Personality-wise, I like introverts, since I am one. Tried dating the clubbing, get-smashed-in-the-weekends type. Just doesn't work out. I also like geeks and musicians, since, again, I am one. There's too few female musicians around.
I find intelligence attractive; emotional, intra-personal and musical intelligence specifically. I also find myself attracted to women that are at least somewhat spiritual and open about that fact. 
Not going to lie, while I do want to feel like the man in the relationship, I find women that are not "submissive" to be insanely attractive. If i'm always expected to be the dominant one, that's going to get really old really fast. Speak your mind, correct me if you think i'm wrong and ride the **** out of me every now and then to show me you care, instead of letting me do all the work. 

Long list, and I just realized I shoot myself in the foot no matter how I look at it. :lol But then I can't really help what I am attracted to so no point in pretending.


----------



## To22

xNTPs
xNFJs


----------



## KoolKat

I never meet people who are my "type". My type is a quiet, soft spoken, kind, dude who likes animals and listens to me.  I like guys like Ricky Fitts from American Beauty or the guy from The House at the end of the street minus the crazy. Just that real gentle calm type is so beautiful to me.


----------



## thetown

.


----------



## altghost

=_________= Somebody funny, somebody who doesnt suck the happiness out of already difficult situations, somebody who's got a calm head. I cant really tell if I want to date somebody like that, or whether it's more that I want to be that kind of person but I cant cause Im SUPER NEUROTIC. Also personal hygiene.


----------



## Skeletra

Skinny, dark hair, strong accent or particular dialect, some kind of external "flaw" (big nose, big ears, slightly misaligned teeth... stuff like that), chilled personality, little nerdy (He has to at least know a little star wars/star trek and batman things, and not laugh at words like spaggetification), or know a lot of history. Doesn't hurt if he's a little clumsy at times or wears glasses .


----------



## lonerroom

Karla said:


> I'm not sure if this topic was posted before or not but i was wondering if anyone here had a specific type of person that they are attracted to more than others
> 
> I don't consider myself a picky person but i tend to be more attracted to "geeks", you know, the smart guys who always manages to get straight A's. I like tall guys too, at least taller than me. Does that make me shallow? also guys who are cute but do not know that they are, they're very hot!
> 
> I hate guys who are cocky. There's nothing more annoying than that.


Someone who is nice and genuine and free spirited, and likes to be silly and fun sometimes and is not uptight and mean. I don't care about looks really, just have good hygiene. I saw a girl with glasses and I thought she was so pretty on the train last week. She reminded me of Daria. I used to watch that cartoon when I was little.


----------



## Peighton

I do, yes.


----------



## bad baby

movable type.

not that i don't like woodblock printing, but it's too slow and lacks persistence. metal type OTOH is too hot and heavy for my tastes. so movable type is juuuust right for me, y'know?

...sorry, couldn't resist. i will go away now ._.


----------



## idoughnutknow

Type 2 diabetes

I'm keeping my blood sugar levels up by eating nothing but peeps and praying every day, so Im sure it will be cured soon


----------



## knightofdespair

White mages


----------



## gopherinferno

bad baby said:


> movable type.
> 
> not that i don't like woodblock printing, but it's too slow and lacks persistence. metal type OTOH is too hot and heavy for my tastes. so movable type is juuuust right for me, y'know?
> 
> ...sorry, couldn't resist. i will go away now ._.





idoughnutknow said:


> Type 2 diabetes
> 
> I'm keeping my blood sugar levels up by eating nothing but peeps and praying every day, so Im sure it will be cured soon


----------



## AllieG

I think I might have a thing for beards lol.


----------



## AngelClare

I like nerdy girls.


----------



## tea111red

yeah, i guess. i like guys that dress casually and/or wear a lot black. have dark hair that's usually short. nice face. 

i like facial hair, but some look good w/o it.

build....i guess thin to average w/ some muscle and taller than me. 

personality wise.....someone like me.

guys that are into rock/metal, too.

someone that is a practical person and has practical hobbies.


----------



## sanspants08

FreeSoul said:


> I seem to find the B cup range most attractive to me. A handful is plently enough for me. :b


Likewise. They also hold their shape over time 

I like thin women. She must have a dark sense of humor, at least a little liberal, and she must like cats. I really don't care how nice she is, because I'm not always all that nice :b.


----------



## slowlyimproving

All of that is on my profile for inquiring minds.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Yes, I like me a woman/man with some booty that I can use as a pillow.


----------



## Shawn81

If there's a "type" of girl that likes death metal, playing PC games, and staying in bed all day binge-watching sci-fi tv shows... then yes, I have a type. And getting out for random exercise to be a healthy slug who never goes outside is a must.


----------



## NegativeNancy21

Someone who thinks, acts and looks like me would be my type.


----------



## sad vlad

No. Never had a type. Skinny, average, overweight, brunette, blonde, redhead, short, tall, small breasts, big breasts, well educated or not much, very intelligent or not much, anything might do. If we could build a strong bond that would be great.


----------



## Imbored21

beautiful and rich


----------



## Roaring

yes, I like normal good looking women, clever, but not snobby Or gobby someone down to earth.


----------



## coeur_brise

Lately I've been drawn to guys that are already taken making the whole attraction thing moot and pointless. Otherwise, I like those who can take the beautiful with the ugly and/or crazy. Probably the latter.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Yes


----------



## knightofdespair

Most definitely


----------



## a degree of freedom

The quiet, super-smart, geeky type. A little stoic. A little passionate. A little energetic. Physically, I enjoy height and thinness/fitness, hipbones, cheekbones ... soft angles ... It's really mostly about intrapersonal intelligence and integration though. Wisdom, intelligence, heart. My type also likes me though. They can't be extraordinary to me without me being extraordinary to them.


----------



## thtmansam

The type of girls into-
Physically: 

























Personality wise:
cute, feisty at times, outgoing, somewhat outdoorish, funny, playful.

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bawsome

Single, Wants to go out with me. :lol


----------



## Azazello

I have a fairly strong personality, so someone who could challenge me and be my antidote. Someone who shares my values but is not afraid to question them. An outdoorsy bookworm. Someone to go adventuring with. A chess partner. Responsible, loyal, trustworthy, imaginative, hard-working, and kind, with a dark sense of humour. What package all this comes from is immaterial, as I have really odd tastes when it comes to looks.


----------



## Ai

I tend to gravitate toward people who are kind, goofy, and emotionally honest.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

I would give anyone a chance, I'm not silly enough to restrict my dating pool to just certain types. There is a 'type' that I am very strongly attracted to though, and is pretty much the only type of woman that I fantasize about so yes.


----------



## HilarityEnsues

Nerdy/geeky types that also like rocking out.


----------



## rdrr

i wonder if the OP found her type, it's been 10 years.


----------



## probably offline

probably offline said:


>


still accurate


----------



## Zaac

Tall, dark and handsome.


----------



## Innocent James

Do I have a type? Honestly, I don't know what that means.

Never in my life have I ever


----------



## tea111red

rdrr said:


> i wonder if the OP found her type, it's been 10 years.


lol, dang....i remember when she was a regular poster.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

This woman made me breathless -






or






Rare that it happens with me and beautiful women.


----------



## xxDark Horse

I like big ole 250 pound women, the bigger and taller the better. That way they're the ones picking me up and throwing me on the bed. 

I'll have to be the one on top though. I don't wanna get squished.


----------



## rdrr

tea111red said:


> lol, dang....i remember when she was a regular poster.


We should try to find her and ask her about this thread, lol.


----------



## nonhuman

No. I'm open to whoever catches my interest. Also when it comes to looking.


----------



## Friendonkey

Guys who to take care of their partners.

Guys with body hair and beards.

Masculinity is nice.

Guys my age or older, I am not crazy about younger guys.

Nice guys too, if you're nice and sweet, that's a huge plus for me.


----------



## tea111red

misfits and misunderstood people (that aren't criminals or dangerous).

depressed people and/or those afflicted w/ some condition.

people that are different from the norm, in a good way..... people that don't follow the crowd and can stand on their own.

people that are authentic.

people that aren't super worldly.

people that don't and haven't hopped from one person to another. i can't relate to people that do and don't find it appealing. i just feel like people that do this are more likely to be cheaters and more likely to leave whenever there are problems. it'd be harder for me to become attached and make me unable to allow myself to love these people. no way am i becoming attached to someone i suspect won't be loyal to ONLY me....long term.

etc.


----------



## Virgo

I actually just broke up with someone for being too conceited all the time. That is indeed a big deal-breaker.

Although, my type isn't really that good either. My type of guy apparently is someone who is smoking hot, and doesn't care about or respect me. Lol

On a side note, WOW this topic is old.


----------



## knightofdespair

ANX1 said:


> This woman made me breathless -
> Rare that it happens with me and beautiful women.


She is very pretty, and exactly the type I like too.


----------



## vicente

This is what I wrote in Dec 2014:



vicente said:


> I'm attracted to the opposite of me: assertive, outgoing, no social anxiety, doesn't give a rat's a** about what other people think. Looks-wise: between ages 21 and 35, taller than 5'6" (I'm 5'9"), long curly hair, brunette, blond, or redhead, not skinny or obese, and doesn't smell like body odor.


Now I realize that I'm so misogynist that femininity turns me off. So I like women who act masculine but don't look like a male, body and face. She can't be a hateful narcissist angry at the world though. That's a turn off too. Still trying to find my unicorn. Or rather, for my unicorn to find me.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

knightofdespair said:


> She is very pretty, and exactly the type I like too.


----------

